# /proc mountet beim booten nicht

## D.Zunke

Moin,

und wieder einmal hätte ich gern eure Hilfe   :Embarassed: 

Beim Bottvorgang kommt immer die Meldung, dass es nicht gelungen ist das /proc zu mounten. Ist klar, dass man dann nicht starten kann. Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte? 

LG

Edit:

Kann das vielleicht dran liegen, dass im Handbuch die fstab falsch beschrieben steht?

 *Quote:*   

> Handbuch:
> 
> proc        /proc        proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

 

 *Quote:*   

> Andere Quelle:
> 
> none                    /proc       proc    defaults        0 0

 

----------

## dakjo

proc support fest im kernel?

Also ich hab das auf den Laptops so:

```
proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

```

----------

## D.Zunke

Jap extra drauf geachtet, dass der proc support auch in den Kernel kompiliert wird.

----------

## dakjo

Das Verzeichniss /proc existiert auch im root-filesystem (/) ?

----------

## D.Zunke

ja

----------

## dakjo

Tja, keine Ahnung. Wie ist die genaue Meldung? Kannst du ncoh auf F12 wechseln? Evtl. steht da mehr.

----------

## D.Zunke

Nein in die F12 kommt man nicht mehr rein. Folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Mounting proc at /proc  [oops]

The "mount" command failed with error:

line 27: mount: command not found

Since this critical task, startup cannot continue
```

----------

## dakjo

Er findet das Kommando mount nicht. 

Ist das eine neuinstallation oder tritt das jetzt plötzlich auf?

Ich würde erstmal das Dateisystem prüfen.

----------

## D.Zunke

Ja das ist eine neuinstallation.

----------

## dakjo

Alles richtig gemacht? 

Ich würde da nochmal rein chrooten und mal ein emerge system/world oder sowas ausführen.

Bzw ein emerge sys-apps/util-linux

----------

## D.Zunke

Bei den emerge Befehlen gibt es während der Paketinstallation andauernd ne Fehlermeldung, dass das Zielverzeichniss nicht vorhanden sei.

----------

## dakjo

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde die Installation nochmal ganz von vorne und genau nach Anleitung [edit] http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml [/edit] beginnen.

Jetzt hier wild zu mutmaßen was du da tust wird glaube ich nichts bringen.

[edit]

PS: Bitte bitte, benutze nicht den grafischen Installer ......

[/edit]

----------

## D.Zunke

Lustig, Danke... 

schon 2x getan -_-

----------

## dakjo

Ok, dann geh mal ins chroot und mach mal folgendes:

```
cd /

ls -al
```

Und die Ausgabe pastest du mal hier rein.

Nochmal zur Kontrolle:

[ ] Festplatten sind vorbereitet und gemountet?

[ ] Du hast das stage-X-archiv.tgz an die richtige stelle entpackt (/mnt/gentoo)?

[ ] Ein 'chroot /mnt/gentoo[deine vorbereiteten hdds] /bin/bash' ist mit erfolg verlaufen?

[ ] Du hast env-update und source /etc/profile ausgeführt.

[ ] Du hast ein emerge --sync mit erfolg durchgeführt?

[ ] Du hast die /etc/make.conf angepasst?

[ ] (Nur wenn stage 1) Du hast dann ein /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh ausgeführt?

[ ] Du hast dann ein emerge system -e gemacht?

[ ] DU bist dem Rest der Anleitung korrekt gefolgt?

----------

## D.Zunke

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nochmal zur Kontrolle:
> 
> [x] Festplatten sind vorbereitet und gemountet?
> ...

 

Mal Frage... 

die beiden Sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe (mit n bezeichnet), wo findet man die im Handbuch? ...

Entweder bin ich blind oder es steht nicht drin   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## musv

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ ] (Nur wenn stage 1) Du hast dann ein /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh ausgeführt?
> 
> 

 

Seit die stage1 nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt wird, gibt es wohl auch einige Probleme mit diesem Script. Als ich vor ein paar Monaten mal Gentoo installiert hatte, scheiterte das Bootstrap-Script schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit.

Problemlos dagegen lief alles mit dieser Anleitung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639.html

durch.

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die beiden Sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe (mit n bezeichnet), wo findet man die im Handbuch? ...
> 
> 

 

Gar nicht. Stage1 wird nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt. Und Bootstrap brauchst du bei stage3 nicht. Emerge -e system ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig. Es dient nur dazu, Deine kopierte Grundinstallation nach Anpassung der make.conf auf die Optimierung einer stage1-Installation zu bringen.Last edited by musv on Tue Jun 26, 2007 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Steht nicht (mehr???) drin. 

a) Hast du ein stage-1 benutzt? (Du musst wissen was du tust.)

b) Du hast ein stage-3 archiv benuzt. Dann hab ich keine Ahnung wodran das liegen kann, evtl. das Archiv b0rkt?

Ich würde dann aber nach dem Kapitel 6. 'Installation des Gentoo Basissystems' auf jeden Fall ein emerge world -uDN machen damit das alles up-to-date ist. Evtl. fehlende Abhängikeiten werden dann auch gleich beseitigt.

/me ist alter stage-1 User und wird das auch wohl bleiben. (Schon lange keine Install-Anleitung mehr gelesen.)

----------

## dakjo

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   
> 
> [ ] (Nur wenn stage 1) Du hast dann ein /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh ausgeführt?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich würde jetzt aber nicht einem Gentoo-Neuling zu einer ~x86-stage1 Installation raten.

----------

## D.Zunke

Ich hab stage1 gemacht, aber nu is mir klar warum das alles nicht funzt. Wenn das Handbuch einem nicht mit den nötigen Informationen rüberkmommt ^^

Hier und da steht im Handbuch noch nett die Erwähnung (Wenn Stage1 - dann), aber in dem Punkt wohl nicht. ... Naja dann nochmal probieren. Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe und den anderen Installguide behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf.

----------

## dakjo

DOch da stehts:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/faq.xml#stage12 In dem Link Kapitel: 2. Auswählen des richtigen Installationsmediums -> stage3-Tarball-> Wie installiere ich Gentoo mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball?

----------

## musv

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde jetzt aber nicht einem Gentoo-Neuling zu einer ~x86-stage1 Installation raten.

 

Dafür gibt's ja die stage3. Und bis man sein Gentoo so optimiert hat, vergehen als Neuling sowieso einige Installationsversuche (war zumindest 2002 bei mir so). Also reicht theoretisch auch erstmal die stage3-Installation. Durch zwangsläufig auftretende Updates der Toolchain optimiert sich dann Gentoo "irgendwann" auch von selbst.

Steht auch in der stage1-Anleitung drin, daß man schon ein paar Gentoo-Grundkenntnisse haben sollte. 

Btw.: Ich verwende seit 2002 ununterbrochen ~x86. Es gibt ab und zu mal ein paar Probleme, die sich aber durchaus in Grenzen halten. Z.B. ist mir die Testing-Version vom mplayer zu buggy. Aber mein Rechner ist kein Produktivsystem oder lebensnotwendiger Server, und irgendjemand muß ja auch mal Bugreports schreiben, sonst wird's nie stable.  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Steht nicht (mehr???) drin. 
> 
> /me ist alter stage-1 User und wird das auch wohl bleiben. (Schon lange keine Install-Anleitung mehr gelesen.)

  /me 2, deswegen auch der nachfolgende Punkt.

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DOch da stehts:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/faq.xml#stage12 In dem Link Kapitel: 2. Auswählen des richtigen Installationsmediums -> stage3-Tarball-> Wie installiere ich Gentoo mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball?

 

Ok, muß jetzt beschämend zugeben, daß ich das Handbuch nicht extra nochmal durchsucht hab. Ansonsten installiert man Gentoo ja auch nur alle paar Jahre mal. 

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> Ich hab stage1 gemacht, aber nu is mir klar warum das alles nicht funzt. Wenn das Handbuch einem nicht mit den nötigen Informationen rüberkmommt ^^

 

Wenn du bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Gentoo (oder auch mit Linux generell) haben solltest, dann solltest du vielleicht doch eher auf die stage3 zurückgreifen. Da kommen dann auch die "nötigen Informationen" im Handbuch rüber (hoff ich mal).

----------

## Max Steel

ICh würde dir auf alle Fälle den Lösungsweg von dakjo vorschlagen, allerdings ohne bootstrap.

 *Quote:*   

> Nochmal zur Kontrolle:
> 
> [x] Festplatten sind vorbereitet und gemountet?
> 
> [x] Du hast das stage-3-archiv an die richtige stelle entpackt (/mnt/gentoo)?
> ...

 

Das heißt für dich:

[x]mit cfdisk die Festplatten nochmal vorbereiten.

[x]Das stage 3 Archiv per lynx nach /mn/gentoo/ herunterladen. http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml (oder so, schau am besten auf der Anleitung nach.)

[x]Du hast das letzte portage archiv heuntergeladen und laut Anleitung tar -xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-current.tar.gz -C /mnt/gentoo/usr/ ausgeführt.

[x]Du hast das Netzwerk konfiguriert (ich hänge hier hinter einem Server der alles per dhcp, bind-nameserver, dyndns macht, kann dir also nich viel dazu sagen, is ne suse-kiste)

[x]Du hast cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/ ausgeführt (für das Internet in der chroot gleich)

[x]Du hast hineingechrooted chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

[x]Du hast im chroot env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" ausgeführt

[x]Du hast die make.conf angepasst (soll heißen nano /etc/make.conf)

[x]Du hast ein emerge --sync ausgeführt

[x]Du hast ein emerge -auDN1 gcc glibc libtool

[x]Du hast ein emerge -e system gemacht damit dein System auf dem neuesten Stand steht.

[x]Du hast den Rest der Anleitung korrekt durchgeführt.

Und nicht verzagen, hier auf diesem Forum gibt es viele die bereitwillig helfen, ob ich dazu zähle, eigentlich schon.

Ich habe auch einige Versuche gebraucht bis ichs geschafft hab, und jetzt habe ich schon meine 5. Installation ohne den grafischen Installer gemacht.

Achso für all diese Schritte brauchst du nichteinmal eine Gentoo-Installer oder GEntoo-LiveCD

DAzu reicht auch eine Knopppix oder eine Kanotix oder eine Suse oder eine *buntu oder eine "is doch wurscht"-CD, auch eine bereits vorhandene Installation kann dazu genutzt werden. Nur Windows is zu blöd dazu, aber Mac is wieder etwas ähnlicheres zu Linux.

----------

